# Dry irritated skin - should I change food?



## King James (May 28, 2011)

Rocky's skin and hair has become real dry and irritated. He is constantly scratching. The vet has me giving him omega-3 and benadryl. She also has me givin g him baths with a special shampoo. I've been doing that for about 3 weeks now with no good changes. Seems like it might be getting worse.

He's been eating Wellness super5mix since June. His stools have been fine. The trainer I've been taking him to mentioned Natural Balance. Should I try that or something else? Any other opinions?

I also have another question rather than start another topic. Should I have him checked out for drinking and urinating a lot? He drinks a LOT of water. I'm sure the urinating a lot has to do with drinking a lot. Not sure why he drinks so much though.


----------



## sharkey19 (Sep 25, 2011)

If you want to look into switching diets, you should look at protein and grain sources, not just brand. It is often the protein source that causes the allergy, so if the main protein in the diet you are using now is, for example, chicken, try to find a diet without chicken.

With regards to the drinking and urinating, how old is your dog? Has he always done this, or is this different than usual?


----------



## sable123 (Jul 11, 2010)

50/50 this is diet related. However the two best foods for this I have ever seen are Verus Opticoat and Annamaet Option. 

I am not a big fan of Wellness.


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

Not a fan of Wellness either....
Sounds like an allergy to me.....your vet should check for allergies.


----------



## King James (May 28, 2011)

The constant drinking seems like it might be getting a little worse. Wish I could say for sure. I am going to make another vet visit though. I also forgot to mention that he has bad gas. You can't hear it but it smeels horrible. He tail isn't very "bushy" either. That just might be taking a little longer than normal though.


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

When you say he drinks "a lot", exactly how much is that? Have you ever measured out his water to see how much he is drinking?


----------



## sable123 (Jul 11, 2010)

are his feet raw like in the picture? did the vet do a zinc test? how is his nose leather? and the skin around the eyes?


----------



## King James (May 28, 2011)

The vet put him on hydroxyzine pamoate for a couple weeks. She also said to change his food over to something with lamb. Any particular one I should try? She also said his water intake seems normal from what I told her. 



BlackGSD said:


> When you say he drinks "a lot", exactly how much is that? Have you ever measured out his water to see how much he is drinking?


I'd have to say it is around 3 to 4 quarts.



sable123 said:


> are his feet raw like in the picture? did the vet do a zinc test? how is his nose leather? and the skin around the eyes?


I wouldn't say his feet are raw and they look the same as the picture. A zinc test has not been done. His nose is fine. I'll have to look at the skin around his eyes.


----------



## sable123 (Jul 11, 2010)

If you are going to use a lamb food then be prepared to spend money if you want a decent one. You can also try pork, turkey or duck. 

I don't think anyone really knows how much water is optimal. It depends on a lot of variables, but when does the dog drink the most? Is it 60-90 minutes after eating? In the middle of the night?

The pattern on the feet is curious. Is it symmetric?


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

Sable, 

Looks like a totally normal sable puppy foot to me.


----------



## sable123 (Jul 11, 2010)

BlackGSD said:


> Sable,
> 
> Looks like a totally normal sable puppy foot to me.


i see irritation, maybe its just the picture


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

You can find lamb and rice or lamb meal and rice kibble at Tractor Supply for a 35 or 40 lb bag for less than $35. I think it is Diamond Natural brand.


----------

